# new problem - noise when cold



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am having yet another problem with this car, since the weather turned cold I get this strange noise from the belt area. It only lasts for a minute and stops as if someone hit a switch. 

Here is a link to the video: Strange noise from cold engine - YouTube

Any ideas???


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

It sounds like it possibly could be the belt squealing. Maybe the belt tensioner is having issues that cause it to hang up when cold and after the first minute or so it starts working properly again. I say this with just my previous experience as a master technician with Oldsmobile. I have to experience with these cars, but it sounds like that might be happening. I would drop it off at at the dealer and tell them exactly how to make it do it so they can reproduce the noise.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

That really is a nasty sound. I hear a metallic aspect that makes me think it's more than just a belt. Post up your outcome after you take it in.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I wish I could hear it when it stops on the video as it reminds me of a bad bearing. Try turning on the AC when you start your car and see if the noise is still there.


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok here is a video from today, as requested it shows how instantly this noise stops. Video. Would a bearing stop so sudden??? I'm clueless on this one. Will have it checked when I go in for the condenser replacement.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

does it get louder if u rev the engine a bit, i agree it sounds like a belt noise but there is a metallic sound to it. Can you see the belt slipping anywhere or any weird smells( like the belt maybe rubbing and burning off a bit ) sorry if these are stupid questions. ALso i imagine this is a cold start in the morning, but does it occurs when ever you start the car? or only when the engine is stone cold. 

i have heard something similar to it on my father 09 suburban, more a squeak then this one and that was the water pump bearing i think. 

have you tried spraying any silicon or lubricant on the pulleys or bearings down there?


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

It's only when the car is cold. Once it was running its doesn't do it again. Didn't do it until the weather got cold. Can't see anywhere that the belt would be slipping. The noise is not as loud when engine revs however does appear to change with engine speed. Never lasts for more than a minute and like the video shows stops as if someone flipped a switch, instantly. I have not lubed anything. There is no refrigerant in the system due to the hole in the condenser, possibly the compressor? It does it with the havoc on and off though


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I think it is a bad or dry bearing somewhere in the belt path. 

And yes, they can stop chirping suddenly - my Volvo's serpentine tensioner chirped like a bird when it was cold outside, then stopped after 30 seconds.

If your signature is up-to-date, looks like your car should still be covered by the 36,000-mile warranty.


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

My sig was a little out of date. I have 46K miles on it now. I have the GM Protection plan, the Major Guard until 58K miles, thats whats covering the condenser. Will have to get them to check it out when I go in. My GM customer service person handling my case with the A/C and antifreeze smell is supposed to call me here soon. Gonna drop this one on her to add to the list. I starting to get really sick and tired of spending so much time at the dealer! This car is a royal pain in my backside!


Wouldn't the belt tensioner fall under the 100K drivetrain warrant???


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Wouldn't the belt tensioner fall under the 100K drivetrain warrant???


Not sure. I believe so.


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

I may throw a new belt on there to see if that makes it go away. Does anyone know if they make a goodyear gatorback for these yet? If not what brand belt do you recommend? If i'm going to replace it I want the best! If that doesn't fix it at least thats one less thing the dealer has to look at.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Not sure. I believe so.


Isn't power train good for parts that run in oil? Engine, transmission, etc?

GM's protection plan should cover your problem but I dont see anythink about tensioneer or belts: General Motors Protection Plan - Coverage Comparison


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Just went out and fired it up to try to ear test where its coming from, and the **** thing is silent as a mouse. The only comparable noise I heard was coming from the timing belt area. I'm stumped?!?!?!?!?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

My bet is the A/C compressor. Reason? It was pressurized, now is de-pressurized, perhaps still with a gaping hole in the system that's letting debris into the compressor. The oil in the system is working its way into the squealing thing that's covered in debris, and stopping the squeal.


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

I showed my video to a friend of mine with a 1990 Chevrolet Beretta, said his belt in the car makes the exact same noise when its cold out only for a short time. Maybe the belt is the culprit. It still looks brand new so I dont know if I should replace it or not.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Either way you have video to show the tech. Good luck with it and keep us updated on the outcome.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The A/C compressor on the Cruze can make some unusual noises and GM is aware of the problem. Mine was replaced. The sounds only appear when the A/C is NOT running. When you turn it on the sound stops. I'm not saying that is for certain your problem but you could try a little test the next time you hear it. Just turn on the HVAC fan to the lowest speed and click the snowflake button to turn on the A/C (assuming a manual system). If the sound stops almost instantly it's likely it's the A/C compressor.

Mine made a completely different sound when it was acting up so I'm not positive but since the little test I'm recommending is so easy it's worth a shot. If you have an automatic climate control I'm not sure how you'd test it. It could be a bad compressor with a different problem that only makes the noise when the compressor clutch is engaged (the reverse of my problem). I guess the test would be to cycle the A/C system when the noise is present. If you had it set in automatic, switch to completely off and see what happens.


----------



## ijaen (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, a bearing can stop making that sound when it warms up. Usually a few seconds after start-up. Have it checked as soon as you can. A damaged bearing or pulley can damage the belt. Ask the dealership to replace the belt and check all pulleys and tensioner.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Campuscop2003 said:


> Ok here is a video from today, as requested it shows how instantly this noise stops. Video. Would a bearing stop so sudden??? I'm clueless on this one. Will have it checked when I go in for the condenser replacement.




Campuscop2003,
I would like to apologize for this issue that you are now having with your Cruze. I do understand your frustrations with this. I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> The A/C compressor on the Cruze can make some unusual noises and GM is aware of the problem. Mine was replaced. The sounds only appear when the A/C is NOT running. When you turn it on the sound stops. I'm not saying that is for certain your problem but you could try a little test the next time you hear it. Just turn on the HVAC fan to the lowest speed and click the snowflake button to turn on the A/C (assuming a manual system). If the sound stops almost instantly it's likely it's the A/C compressor.
> 
> Mine made a completely different sound when it was acting up so I'm not positive but since the little test I'm recommending is so easy it's worth a shot. If you have an automatic climate control I'm not sure how you'd test it. It could be a bad compressor with a different problem that only makes the noise when the compressor clutch is engaged (the reverse of my problem). I guess the test would be to cycle the A/C system when the noise is present. If you had it set in automatic, switch to completely off and see what happens.


My A/C Compressor was replaced earlier this year for the noise issue. A/C is currently out of commission due to a hole in the condenser. Hopefully that will be fixed next week. 

The sound has been gone since yesterday afternoon when I cold started so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Still going to show the video to the dealer and see what they think


----------

